# Questions about II or RCI with Wyndham



## talkamotta (Aug 18, 2020)

I have had weeks for years and I trade with RCI and II.  So I have an account with both trading companies.  Then I bought Wyndham so they linked up my RCI with Wyndham  account so now I have points and weeks.  I bought Worldmark.  What I want to do is get the short notice exhchanges that are offered with my credits from Worldmark on either Worldmark resorts or maybe Marriotts through II.   Right now I look at Worldmark Reunion throught Wyndham and it will cost me 190k points which is about $1200 or I go on the Worldmark site and it will cost me 17k credits which will cost me about the same as Wyndham.  Because its short notice within the 45 day mark I should be able to get it for 4k and the trading fee.  I cant see how to do that?  I called and said I might have to get another RCI account for Worldmark?  Is that the way II works, too?


----------



## rhonda (Aug 18, 2020)

I checked Reunion (both Wyndham and Worldmark) from two RCI login methods:
1.  Via my direct login, RCI Weeks.
I see plenty of units at both locations running 7-12 TPU through 2020 check-in or 25-27 TPU starting 2021.

2.  Via my Worldmark website login.  I see plenty of dates through 10/2/2020 check-in at 4000 WM Credits, as expected, or 12000 WM Credits beyond.

These are the very same RCI account, accessed in two different methods.  If I want to trade WM online through RCI I must access RCI from the WM website.
FWIW, Worldmark was our first-ever timeshare and the RCI account was created with that account (free for the first year; paid individual since) so they (WM, RCI) are tightly linked.  I have also added other timeshares (weeks) to that original RCI account.

I don't understand how any Reunion unit (all 3BR units) would run 17000 WM Credits?  Our exchange table tops out at 12000 WM Credits?

Edited to add:  Ah-ha. 17000 WM Credits is the 'cost' to book Reunion directly within the WM system _not_ through RCI.  Does Worldmark recognize your RCI account?  Have you spoken to WM center about linking those together?


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 18, 2020)

Edited to add: Ah-ha. 17000 WM Credits is the 'cost' to book Reunion directly within the WM system _not_ through RCI. Does Worldmark recognize your RCI account? Have you spoken to WM center about linking those together?

I called Worldmark to see if they could link the accounts like I did when I bought Wyndham. At that point Wyndham linked the accounts and I have a points and a weeks RCI account.  If I want to use the points I have to go through the Wyndham site if I want to access the weeks account I access directly with RCI.  I saw the tpus discounted for Reunion. When I called,    Worldmark  said they  didnt do anything with RCI and transfered me over to RCI/ Worldmark.  They are the ones that said I would need to have a separate accounts to use my worldmark credits.  The guy seemed to be knowledgeable but I think I will call again  for a second opinion. 

Isnt it amazing the different value placed on particular resort depending on how you go about booking it.  Another point for KNOWLEDGE IS POWER and it saves you lots of money.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 18, 2020)

If your existing RCI account a corporate account through Wyndham vs an individual account, I'd agree:  You'll need a different new RCI account, an individual account, to link with Worldmark and/or other interval timeshares (weeks).

I also have access to RCI through DVC but that is a corporate account through DVC and I cannot join other timeshare to/through that account.


----------

